# Pics of my commuter bike (Soma Smoothie ES)



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Thought you'd like this.



























































-Eric


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The front mech. is there until my single ring 'cross setup comes in. I didn't want the chain falling off up front.

-Eric


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the 1x10 setup. Also like the way the rack is mounted "inside" the mounts.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

You sure drink a lot of water


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

bubba biker said:


> You sure drink a lot of water


A CamelBak might be more efficient.

Nice bike, tho.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Your wheelset costs more than the rest of the bike. Nice rig. Looks like Soma has a good fit/finish.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet indeed.

Needs lugs.......


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Fantastic.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have one of those. 

It rides nice but I swear the front fork on my large 64cm frame weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Great looking bike. I like the pink King bling.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

bigrider said:


> I have one of those.
> 
> It rides nice but I swear the front fork on my large 64cm frame weighs 5 lbs.


I refuse to weigh this bike, but it's heavy.:thumbsup: 

-Eric


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Do the long reach brakes provide enough stopping power coming down a steep hill with a loaded bike?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

LC said:


> Do the long reach brakes provide enough stopping power coming down a steep hill with a loaded bike?


It's flat here on Long Island. I don't ride too aggressively with this bike either.

That said, I can't complain about the braking. The feel pretty good. 

-Eric


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

dig the 1x10, but dang, cover up those dt shifter bosses...


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I like the yellow accents on the bar tape and bags. Well done.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nice.

but how would one elegantly cover up the dt bosses? i have some angry bosses on my fixie i would like to hide.

btw, if you can swing it, pick up some of the cane creek scr5 levers for your front brake. i luff mine.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

weltyed said:


> nice.
> 
> but how would one elegantly cover up the dt bosses? i have some angry bosses on my fixie i would like to hide.




old dt levers, campy/shimano cable guides/stops w/ the knobs/springs removed (black plastic or alu), problem solvers thingie made for that purpose, cheap plastic cap of some sort, any number of other ways... get creative


----------

